# PM 1236 inbound!!



## ricsmall (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey all

I got word on friday that my lathe has shipped and should be here late next week or early the following week. Im almost set up for it but have a few questions regarding the lathe and some cutting tools.

Can anyone tell me the approximate footprint of their PM 1236 on the factory stand including wall clearance in the rear? Also what is the minimum amount of rear clearance I can get away with?

On the cutting tools, I ordered a set of 3/8" indexables from LMS, they are phase II, and they are only 2.5" length. They will only be held in the BXA tool holder by two set screws,is this enough or should I get some longer ones? They just seem short to me, but these are the first indexables Ive  ever laid my hands on, so I may be wrong. 

Any info/advice is greatly appreciated.

Richard


----------



## Ray C (Apr 26, 2014)

At a minimum, I'd leave 6-8 inches from the wall.  That's how mine is.  For the footprint, it's 62" x 23".

I most frequently use 1/2" tooling.   I do believe shank lengths are 3.5 or 4" and I try to always get three screws on them.


Ray


----------



## Ratz (Apr 26, 2014)

Here is one I received from Matt when I asked for one.


----------



## ricsmall (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies Ray C and ratz. Just what I needed to know.


----------



## ricsmall (May 2, 2014)

Well, the lathe should have been here today, but sat on floor in illinois for 3 days, made it to decatur georgia sometime in middle of the night last night, and will sit there till early next week sometime. if i had known this, I would have driven the three hours to get it today! BTW, this is at no fault of Matt or Nicole, just the way things go sometimes....:bitingnails:

Richard


----------



## dan12 (May 2, 2014)

ricsmall said:


> Well, the lathe should have been here today, but sat on floor in illinois for 3 days, made it to decatur georgia sometime in middle of the night last night, and will sit there till early next week sometime. if i had known this, I would have driven the three hours to get it today! BTW, this is at no fault of Matt or Nicole, just the way things go sometimes....:bitingnails:
> 
> Richard




lol
had my g4003g over 30days not hooked up yet
sat in my truck about a week
glad I'm not in a hurry like I used to be:holdphone:


----------



## ricsmall (May 6, 2014)

My lathe finally made it in and it is a beauty! I have pics but only Internet I have for last two days is iPhone so I'll get em up ASAP. It came Monday am and the base cabinets are mounted to the tube base I copied from Garyk. I added four inches to the rear. 

Also, I turned the cabinet on the right hand side around so the access to coolant tank points forward. Prolly wont even use coolant, but can add weight to cabinet or use for storage. The plan right now is to get it moved in and setup tomorrow evening. Wish me luck. 

Promise I'll get pics up ASAP. 

Richard


----------



## mgalusha (May 6, 2014)

Great news, now the fun begins! We are of course looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## ricsmall (May 17, 2014)

Well guys after much round and round with Verizon, I have my internet service back. I had two different people trying to sell me two different things, and they finally got it squared away. My old mifi just pooped out and needed replacing. Anyway enough about that. Got a couple more pics of moving my machine, and couple small projects I've worked on in last week or so. 

I setup my 4J backplate which wouldn't even lock on the spindle, after reading rayc's thread on d1-4 setup. I contemplated taking it to the local machine shop to have the flat back surface ground, but convinced my self I could do it. I failed to take pics of the whole 4J process due to intense concentration on the measure forty times cut once philosophy! And I admit, I cut the taper about .0015 too large and had to skim more off the back plate mounting surface to seat the taper further back on the spindle nose, but alas, I got it. I couldn't have done it without the aforementioned thread and pics though. Luckily, the chuck seems balanced pretty well up to 1200 rpm, so I'm letting her ride for now. 

After the 4J was operational, I skimmed .015 off the bottom of the micro carriage stop that came with my lathe to get a firm lock on the ways. That cast iron is dirty crap!

I'm having lots of fun with the pm1236, and will post more small projects as I work on them. Thanks for all the info here and the support from rayc and everyone else 

richard


----------



## grusso5 (May 17, 2014)

Nice looking set up. Have you tested the spindle run out? Just curious how tight the PM 1236's are?

Congrats!

Gary


----------

